# Clomid even though I have a cyst?



## Ella_Hopeful

My doc. wants me to take clomid even though I had a cyst on my day 3 ultrasound. Is that normal? I've heard of cycles being cancelled because of cysts...

:dohh: Why are things so complicated!?


----------



## nikkz89

my consultant doesnt do ultrasounds on day 3 but i did have one once on my clomid cycle and found a cyst and was advised to have that month off, however ive done 14 cycles of clomid/letrozole im on my last month now but im sure i had cysts whilst taking medication as i felt them burst it can be very painful but i dont think they do damage unless obviously your in severe pain and bleeding then would go to a and e, otherwise get another opinion x


----------



## CaliDreaming

I dealt with the same situation when I started Clomid, so I can sympathize with how confusing it can be. The month before I began my first round, they found a 5 cm cyst on my left ovary. The next month, the cyst was still there and had not shrunk or grown. The doctor let me proceed with Clomid because the cyst was stable and because it was clearly a benign, functional cyst.

I went through 2 rounds of Clomid and got bfns both times (on the second round had a light bfp on 8 dpo, but it disappeared by the next morning--I was not confident enough about it to claim it as a bfp). I was not allowed to continue with Clomid for a third round because I developed a second 5 cm cyst after my second round. The other 5 cm cyst was still there and had not changed in size. I am supposed to meet with the doctor later this month to go over my options, and I've been told that I may need to either get a laparascopy to remove the cyst or undergo another type of procedure to aspirate them. 

The decision about whether you are allowed to proceed with Clomid depends on what type of cyst it is, how big it is, etc. My cyst was clearly a follicular cyst which was not growing and not big enough to really cause problems. You can still ovulate with this type of cyst so I was allowed to go ahead. It was only after the second cyst that I was told to sit out. The only thing is that sometimes if the cyst is big enough, it can affect the functioning of that ovary. The first month I was on Clomid, I did not produce any follicles in the ovary where the cyst was. The second month, that ovary produced two, but they were much smaller than the one on the right. I am convinced that the cyst was to blame for this. In my case, I needed the egg to come from my left side because that is the side of my only open tube. 

So it really depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

CaliDreaming said:


> I dealt with the same situation when I started Clomid, so I can sympathize with how confusing it can be. The month before I began my first round, they found a 5 cm cyst on my left ovary. The next month, the cyst was still there and had not shrunk or grown. The doctor let me proceed with Clomid because the cyst was stable and because it was clearly a benign, functional cyst.
> 
> I went through 2 rounds of Clomid and got bfns both times (on the second round had a light bfp on 8 dpo, but it disappeared by the next morning--I was not confident enough about it to claim it as a bfp). I was not allowed to continue with Clomid for a third round because I developed a second 5 cm cyst after my second round. The other 5 cm cyst was still there and had not changed in size. I am supposed to meet with the doctor later this month to go over my options, and I've been told that I may need to either get a laparascopy to remove the cyst or undergo another type of procedure to aspirate them.
> 
> The decision about whether you are allowed to proceed with Clomid depends on what type of cyst it is, how big it is, etc. My cyst was clearly a follicular cyst which was not growing and not big enough to really cause problems. You can still ovulate with this type of cyst so I was allowed to go ahead. It was only after the second cyst that I was told to sit out. The only thing is that sometimes if the cyst is big enough, it can affect the functioning of that ovary. The first month I was on Clomid, I did not produce any follicles in the ovary where the cyst was. The second month, that ovary produced two, but they were much smaller than the one on the right. I am convinced that the cyst was to blame for this. In my case, I needed the egg to come from my left side because that is the side of my only open tube.
> 
> So it really depends on a lot of factors.


Thanks everyone!

CaliDreaming - that was exactly what I needed to hear. Mine is a 2cm estrogen producing functional cyst, wasn't there a few months ago, so I'm guessing they decided it's still worth it.

I ovulate without clomid anyway so hopefully I'll still get the boost I need!


----------



## Prayerful

I typically have cysts every other cycle. In fact, this cycle has been the first time I've ever had two back to back treated cycles because of cysts. I have had to sit out for a cycle with every cyst except the last two. I actually have a resolving 12x14 cyst right now but am still going through with treatment. My RE said if they are smaller than 15 it is ok to go ahead with a treated cycle. As Cali stated though, it also depends on the type of cyst. 

Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hiya. Just thought I'd update for anyone else reading this.

By the time I went for my next u/s (day 11 of my cycle) the cyst was no longer there!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Great news!! Congrats!


----------

